# Printing off pictures/photoshop problems.. need help



## Sinister_kid (Oct 19, 2009)

Well i'm trying to print off some pictures, and i need to have them come out in 8x10 prints, but microsoft printing wizard is cropping them all weird. So I throw them in photoshop, and resize them to 8x10. But, the image's dimensions are locked together and i can't get them to come out to the right dimensions.

So my question is, how can i unlock the image dimensions to where i can change it to whatever i'd like? 

Or, is there a easier way to go about printing these off without microsoft cropping them all weird??

Thanks ahead of time!

Edit: It's also in any dimensions i want it to print out in as well, such as 5x7. They get cropped all weird too.


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Oct 20, 2009)

I say just print using windows, select the proper paper, tell it "Full Page Photo", and Check "Fit To Frame". It might crop a little, live with it if you can.

If not, in photoshop (and Elements) From the top menu bar: IMAGE > RESIZE > IMAGE SIZE; Uncheck "Constrain Proportions"; Then Set "Document Size" height & Width to 8 and 10 respectively. This may cause things to look squished or fat though. Save and Print...

Another option is to use the crop tool, and crop a true 8x10 dimension.


----------



## Pure (Oct 20, 2009)

Sinister_kid said:


> Well i'm trying to print off some pictures, and i need to have them come out in 8x10 prints, but microsoft printing wizard is cropping them all weird. So I throw them in photoshop, and resize them to 8x10. But, the image's dimensions are locked together and i can't get them to come out to the right dimensions.
> 
> So my question is, how can i unlock the image dimensions to where i can change it to whatever i'd like?
> 
> ...



resizing is NOT the same thing as cropping.  In photoshop shop use the crop tool and set the ratios to 8 by 10 and crop away.  then print.


----------



## KmH (Oct 20, 2009)

What your bumping into is that different standard image sizes have different *ASPECT RATIOS*.

Most DSLR's make images in a 3:2 aspect ratio The long side of the image is 1.5 times longer than the short side. Put another way, the long side is 3 units long and rhe short side is 2 of the same units long. (Most P&S are 4:3). 

An 8x10 is a 5:4 aspect ratio and that's why something always gets cut off or the entire image cannot be just resized to 8x10.

5x7 is yet another aspect ratio, 7:5.

The bottom line is; to print the original image in a differing aspect ratio you have to crop.


----------



## Plato (Oct 20, 2009)

KmH said:


> What your bumping into is that different standard image sizes have different *ASPECT RATIOS*.
> 
> Most DSLR's make images in a 3:2 aspect ratio The long side of the image is 1.5 times longer than the short side. Put another way, the long side is 3 units long and rhe short side is 2 of the same units long. (Most P&S are 4:3).
> 
> ...


 

The really great thing about standards is...
We have so many to choose from!


----------



## KmH (Oct 20, 2009)

Yowza!


----------

